# Maybe Moving To Thailand



## TBMoney (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I’ll be moving to either Jakarta, Kuala Lumpur or Bangkok in July. I’ve read a few books on the cities and have colleagues based there – so I’m not to worried.

My ex-wife (with whom I have 2 children) has told me I need to check my policies (such as life and medical) to see if they apply overseas. Does anybody know of any UK based companies that would do this for me – or if it is more economical – Thailand, Malaysia o Indonesian based companies that would offer this for an expatriate?

Additionally, my children ideally would be coming over for the summer holidays which should be 6-7 weeks. Would I need extended visas for them? If yes, could I obtain them from the British embassy?

Thanks in advance!


----------

